# Recommended LBS in Philly PA, Northern Delaware area



## Cognitivebias1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, first post but I've really enjoyed the forums to help pick out a new roadbike. Been mountain biking but wanting to get the miles in and start road biking after a 20 year hiatus. 

My question is where can I find a highly recommended LBS that will help to walk me through the process and do a proper fitting before I buy the bike. It's been a long time and I doubt I'll know what feels right with just a 5 mile test ride. 

I'm looking between Philly and into northern Delaware. The couple local shops I've been in weren't that helpful and just wanted to sell a bike right away. One asked me to put down a deposit before I took it for a test ride. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cognitivebias1 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Any LBS recommendations in Philly area?*

Any LBS recommendations in Philly area?




Cognitivebias1 said:


> Hi everyone, first post but I've really enjoyed the forums to help pick out a new roadbike. Been mountain biking but wanting to get the miles in and start road biking after a 20 year hiatus.
> 
> My question is where can I find a highly recommended LBS that will help to walk me through the process and do a proper fitting before I buy the bike. It's been a long time and I doubt I'll know what feels right with just a 5 mile test ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't get on this site.... but try velo amis, Velo Amis, INC not for profit 501c3 Home to see what shops they were recommend.

When you demo a bike... (ie usually more than a 5 mile ride), a deposit may be required.

Since my instinct is go on specialized's website:

Wooden Wheels Bike Shop - Newark Delaware - Home Of Tax Free Shopping (been open for 34 years)

http://brandywinecyclery.com/ (3 years... but looks like it's a bigger shop)


----------



## Cognitivebias1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Ted, I'll check out the non profit. I saw Wooden but didn't know if it was worth the drive but I'll check that out as well.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Velo Amis is a group of promoters who put on races in the area, notably the races(MTB & CX) at the Grenogue estate. They are friendly with a number of local shops, but not affiliated with any as far as I know.

Shops I know of:
Bikeline Bike Line - Pennsylvania and Delaware's Premier Chain of Bicycle Stores
Henry's Home | Henry's Bikes
Wooden Wheels Wooden Wheels Bike Shop - Newark Delaware - Home Of Tax Free Shopping
Brandywine Bike Fit | Brandywine Cyclery
Garrisons Garrison's Cyclery of Centreville Bike Sales Service Shop Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cycles BiKyle is on the Main Line in Philly, out by Villanova Univ. Shop was around when I was at Villanova in '89. Owner (Kyle) used to make frames (may still do). They are a higher end shop, and when I was in school, I saw them fitting one of the 76'ers (Mike Gyminski), and supposedly they fit other Philly athletes.
<sp?), as="" well="" other="" philly="" athletes.="" they="" always="" treated="" me="" back="" then...but="" its="" been="" a="" long,="" long="" while.

They also have/had a team, and provided support for pro/semi-pro races, so "fitting services" should be at least "ok":

Have A Fit

BiKyle Retrofits</sp?),>


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

try cadence cycling. 

Cadence Cycling & Multisport - Philadelphia, PA | Cannondale | Fuji | Orbea | Wilier | Kestrel


----------



## BCRexer (Dec 1, 2011)

Shirk's Bike Shop. East Earl, PA. About 8 miles west of Morgantown and NW of West Chester. You will NOT be disappointed. At least 5 of their guys have gone through the Serotta Fit School. Bicycle enthusiasts travel from DE, NJ, MD, and NJ on a regular basis. Check them out. You will NOT be disappointed. 

Good description of the shop is at Shirk's Bike Shop - East Earl, PA


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bike Line in Hatboro (near Horsham) was good when I went and I know some people that go there. Used to know some other top notch ones in Philly and Bucks but forget the names. 

I might add there could be an advantage to buying at a shop with both Pa and De locations (like Bike Line I believe). If you buy in De you do not pay sales tax. I knew lots of people that bought all their big ticket items there for that reason.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

guysbicycles.com


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the shop in Pitman, NJ. They are very helpful when I have stopped. It's the only one I know, as I'm about three hours away. Good Luck. 
They have good group rides in the past when I've been in the area.


----------

